# The City of Sails in 4 Days



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 1 - SET 4*

Britomart Transport Centre


















SSC


























SSC








SSC


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 1 - SET 4*









SSC



















Nice Burger King interior


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Great pics I really like your style. I've been in that burgerking countless times and never thought too photograph. It looks so cool :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks mate.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 1*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 1*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 1*

Auckland Town Hall

The wedge-shaped Edwardian Town Hall, built ion 1911, is Auckland's prime historic building. It has been used extensively as an administrative and political centre, as well as cultural venue.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 1*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 1*

McDonalds




























Only in New Zealand... the Kiwi Big Breakfast


----------



## ashton (Nov 1, 2005)

@shyaman - nice one bro. thanks


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice updates, shyaman


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

ashton said:


> @shyaman - nice one bro. thanks





christos-greece said:


> Really very nice updates, shyaman


Thanks guys...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 2 *


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 2*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 2*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 2*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 3*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 3*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 3*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 3*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 3*


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

Vey nice shots, shyaman! I love New Zealand! It is so modern, neat and soft. It seems like government really cares about everyone having a good time on the streets. Are you going to cover whole Auckland?


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ I tried to Inconfidente. I only had a couple of full days and a half exploring the city so what you saw and will see in succeeding posts are the places I get the chance to go to.



*DAY 2 - SET 4*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 4*


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

^^ Still a great job. You really used every single minute, even during your meal at Burger King.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

I must hand it to you Shyaman, you have explored every nook and cranny that there is to explore, you make me proud mate :colgate: good work. It is just a shame that you got to experience Auckland over the Easter weekend. Our draconian laws won't allow any trading over religious holidays and therefore most Aucklander's get out of town and head for the beaches instead  I hope that you return one day so that we can show you all the hidden gems


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ Thanks SYDNEY. I will be back, but not soon enough though.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 4*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 4*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 5*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 5*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 5*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 5*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 5*


----------



## Dazzle (May 29, 2006)

^^
GREAT shots mate!
Thats my part of town


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Im ashamed of myself.. I've lived here just over 4 years and I havent seen the angles you have taken lol 

Shows what happens when you are in the same place for too long, you just cant see the beauty of the place lol


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

^^ That's normal. Locals usually don't take notice what outsiders see.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 6*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 2 - SET 6*


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 3 - SET 2 (cont.)*

I have seen several sharp-edged building in Auckland and this is one of them...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Viaduct Basin is a precinct of up-market apartments, shops and restaurants overlooking its mooring facilities.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 3 - SET 3*

Auckland's not called the City of Sails for nothing...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The KZ1 New Zealand, the country's entry to the 27th America's Cup in 1988. 











The KZ1 was donated by its owner to the New Zealand National Maritime Museum. It's now displayed prominently near the museum entrance.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Dusk at the Waterfront















































One last shot of the city's beacon before calling it a night...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2010)

Beautiful pic - well done mate :cheers:


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks SYDNEY.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 4 - SET 1*


Mount Eden is an extinct volcano located around 5 kilometers from the city center. Here's the crater...











Around the crater...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

As the highest point in Auckland, Mount Eden's summit is a very strategic look-out point of the city.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The road to the summit is popular amongst joggers and cyclists...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 4 - SET 2*


Suburban Auckland


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

The Domain entrance











The Auckland Hospital


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 4 - SET 3*


The University of Auckland


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Around the university...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Albert Park


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Dazzle (May 29, 2006)

^^
Great shots of AU


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

For once again lovely, very nice photos of Auckland


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Dazzle said:


> ^^
> Great shots of AU





christos-greece said:


> For once again lovely, very nice photos of Auckland


Thanks guys.


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

*DAY 4 - SET 4*


Auckland International Airport


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Check in hall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Departure hall


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Concourse...


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Boarding area


----------



## shyaman (Oct 12, 2006)

Airside...


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Wow - the new and renovated side of the airport is looking very sophisticated indeed, I can't wait for them to finish the entire renovation (mid 2011 - see render below) and to complete the 2 new airport hotels :colgate: ... thanks Shyaman ......











P.S. What did you love most about Auckland ?


----------

